# Transformatori >  Funkcionēs shēma?

## garais05

Tātad ir doma nedaudz pārveidot "elektronisko transformatoru",varbūt var kolēģi uzmest aci un dot spriedumu,vai darbosies šī shēma?

----------


## Mosfet

Jautajums tev ko Tu vēlies no šīs shēmas? Tā shēma "nestrādās" pateicoties VT3 VT4  ::  .

----------


## garais05

Izejā stabilizētu spriegumu ar ierobežotu strāvu.Oriģinālais raksts šeit: http://www.radioamator.ru/publ/kak_stab ... 18-1-0-324
Un kāpēc gan dēļ tiem VT3 VT4 nestrādās,tie taču vispār stāv aizvērti pie R6 apakšējā stāvokļa!?

----------


## Mosfet

Tā neviens neveido sprieguma stabilizācijas cilpu bez atbalsta elementa. Lai labotu šo muļķību tad vieglāk ir regulēt spriegumu un strāvu šuntejot C6 izmantojot optisko atdalītāju un Tl431 spriegumana un līdzīgi kā dotai shēmai ierobežot strāvu piem http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/AND8395-D.PDF  1 zim sekundārā puse.

----------

